# issue 10



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

I dont seem to be able to find the method for ordering the back issue number 10...Seems to go only to issue 8....am i crazy?


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

testing, testing 1, 2 ,3.....is this thing on? [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

So you wait 45 minutes and nobody answers you - disgraceful :roll: :wink:

As far as I can tell, you're not crazy - the shop only goes up to issue 8. I'm afraid you'll have to wait for the merchandise/shop peeps from the committee to tell you if the later issues are available or due to be added.

I'm sure you'll get an answer when they have some time out of their proper jobs :wink:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah, tell me about it? 45 mins? tut tut tut :wink:

thanks for the info. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

i ordered the membership and got issue 11.....its ok, but i wanted the one about with "pretty" new car on the front 

good things come to those that wait....i'll try to remember that in future.. :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The back issue are only added when we have 4 to add... so when A13 is out, A9-A12 will go into the shop. Btw your A12 will be posted this weekend :wink:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

mucho gracias 

[smiley=idea.gif] but if you post now i'll have it for the weekend :lol:

Hey, can't blame me for trying. :wink:

I look forward to the read.


----------

